# 65 more weeks of boosted unemployment?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

This would be great - although I have grown very accustomed to the $600/week.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jrose/...mployment-checks-to-be-extended/#28817b4f778f


> Another proposal - and one more likely to gather bipartisan support - is the Worker Relief and Security Act. Proposed by Don Beyer (D-Virginia), it's a more complex proposal, offering tiered benefit provisions.





> Though the proposal itself is set to expire on July 31, it provides for an extension that would be automatic if the President were to declare a new pandemic emergency anytime afterward. It also sets tier levels for each state, based on the prevailing rate of unemployment. That can be anywhere from below 5.5% for Tier I states, to above 9.5% for Tier VI states.





> Workers in Tiers IV, V, and VI states will receive $450 in federal unemployment benefits, in addition to their regular state benefits, for 13 weeks. After that, they'll continue to receive $300 per week for as long as their states remain in their respective tiers.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

The president seems to want the kids back at school and everything to reopen 
Apparantly the virus has magically just gone away like he predicted 
He doesnt believe doctors or the national intelligence community 
about anything
It seems that somehow he knows better
He is a genius you know
People that are economically hurting
will be fending for themselves 
Maga #trump2020


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The president seems to want the kids back at school and everything to reopen
> Apparantly the virus has magically just gone away like he predicted
> He doesnt believe doctors or the national intelligence community
> about anything
> ...


If Trump's own arrogance didn't get in his own way, he could have been a decent president.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> If Trump's own arrogance didn't get in his own way, he could have been a decent president.


He's been a great president just doesn't know how to not brag about his accomplishments... Seems like NOONE else will either....


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I will brag about Donald destroying 47,000,000 jobs and murdering 132,000 innocent Americans.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> But hey I'm just guessing based on anyone being stupid enough to blame this mess on one man..


How about I blame 2 men. Donald and Pence. Happy now?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> How about I blame 2 men. Donald and Pence. Happy now?


Nope still clueless....NO WORDS


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> View attachment 485747


Wide gap from no responsibility to it's all his fault... Your cherished Nancy Pelosi had a great deal to do with those 47million.. dragging her knuckles trying to pass windmill reform along with a stimulus package and holding her breath till she got it...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The president seems to want the kids back at school and everything to reopen
> Apparantly the virus has magically just gone away like he predicted
> He doesnt believe doctors or the national intelligence community
> about anything
> ...


It should be MADA..Make America Die Again.

I read a story about 3 summer school teachers in AZ who shared the same classroom. All 3 got it, and one died. Many teachers will not return to the classroom. And many parents I know are planning on home schooling, even if schools re-open.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> View attachment 485748


And now we have more than 137,400 deaths.


----------



## POKERLV (Jun 7, 2017)

Trump 2020 Joke 1920


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

We'll find out soon.










https://uberpeople.net/threads/its-the-final-countdown.405691/


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The president seems to want the kids back at school and everything to reopen
> Apparantly the virus has magically just gone away like he predicted
> He doesnt believe doctors or the national intelligence community
> about anything
> ...


The virus did pause for two weeks out of respect for George Floyd. Maybe it will also genuflect at the idea of education for our yoots in the fall?



Invisible said:


> It should be MADA..Make America Die Again.
> 
> I read a story about 3 summer school teachers in AZ who shared the same classroom. All 3 got it, and one died. Many teachers will not return to the classroom. And many parents I know are planning on home schooling, even if schools re-open.


Can you link to the story? Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Many teachers will not return to the classroom. And many parents I know are planning on home schooling, even if schools re-open.


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> The virus did pause for two weeks out of respect for George Floyd.


Remember the virus also paused so the nutjobs could storm the Capitol with AR15s


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Can you link to the story? Thanks.


Here's the story and headline.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...chool-reopenings-arizona-teachers/5411122002/











Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.


Nope, I think it's a good thing some parents are being cautious. And some kids may excel out of the classroom, like the kids who're bullied.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Here's the story and headline.
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...chool-reopenings-arizona-teachers/5411122002/
> View attachment 485794


Why am i sensing a fake news accusation and another demand
for Hillary's emails?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Why am i sensing a fake news accusation and another demand
> for Hillary's emails?


I was thinking same thing. But I don't doubt the validity of the story.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The president seems to want the kids back at school and everything to reopen


(I'd say) Good luck with that (meaning finding teachers. I think less and less young folks want to be teachers due to the sad pay-my sister definitely isn't doing this for the money).

































Johnny Mnemonic said:


> We'll find out soon.
> 
> View attachment 485778
> 
> ...


The good ol countdown.

I kept waiting for the Covid to be over and things to start going towards normalcy of some sort then I realize Covid is the new norm as the idea of vaccine is further and further away.

i think the best at this point is cocktails to help minimize the covid symptoms once caught... is the better way to go about it while waiting for the vaccine. So as soon as that happens, and it's mass produced, we can start to go back.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well he could also be trying to fix social security and medicare to. Get their budgets down a bit through attrition.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Here's the story and headline.
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...chool-reopenings-arizona-teachers/5411122002/
> View attachment 485794
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. She was 61 and appeared to be quite large (probably obese by medical standards). She had retired once. What on earth was she thinking?

God gave everyone free will. Exercise it. People above a certain age are much more susceptible to this illness. Use common sense. If you think it's too risky to return to the classroom - don't.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> I will brag about Donald destroying 47,000,000 jobs and murdering 132,000 innocent Americans.


Ya COVID 19 was his fault :roflmao: it could had been worse if he hadn't closed down travel from china, when everyone was calling him racist for doing it DEMS are destroying what he has done for the last 4 years. You all keep listening to Lemon and Maddow, and the rest of the idiots trying to destroy what we have


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> Ya COVID 19 was his fault :roflmao: it could had been worse if he hadn't closed down travel from china, when everyone was calling him racist for doing it DEMS are destroying what he has done for the last 4 years. You all keep listening to Lemon and Maddow, and the rest of the idiots trying to destroy what we have


For your own sanity, Poopy, put KevinJohnson on ignore.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Invisible said:


> It should be MADA..Make America Die Again.
> 
> I read a story about 3 summer school teachers in AZ who shared the same classroom. All 3 got it, and one died. Many teachers will not return to the classroom. And many parents I know are planning on home schooling, even if schools re-open.


Oh and what about Cuomo sending sick people into convalescent homes and infecting everyone, nearly 3000 people died because of this, and he still runs a muck painting black lives matter on a street in NY, publicity stunt at its best


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Poopy54 said:


> Oh and what about Cuomo sending sick people into convalescent homes and infecting everyone, nearly 3000 people died because of this, and he still runs a muck painting black lives matter on a street in NY, publicity stunt at its best


We get it. You ❤ Trump. Both parties screwed up, and that's why our cases and deaths are going up again.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> For your own sanity, Poopy, put KevinJohnson on ignore.


I just hate uninformed people who are narrow minded and spout untruths. MAGA. To me it isnt a Trump thing, it's a Democrat thing, that needs to be stopped



KevinJohnson said:


> Remember the virus also paused so the nutjobs could storm the Capitol with AR15s
> 
> View attachment 485782


First that's Michigan, the werent "armed" and that was because Witmer was acting like hitler


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> He's been a great president just doesn't know how to not brag about his accomplishments... Seems like NOONE else will either....


It's opposite day and no one told me?????


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Invisible said:


> We get it. You ❤ Trump. Both parties screwed up, and that's why our cases and deaths are going up again.


Not a Trump thing, it's a party thing, and the reason there is a spike, is because there is more testing, not to mention all the blm protesting, and yes opening things up to soon as well


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> I will brag about Donald destroying 47,000,000 jobs and murdering 132,000 innocent Americans.


Are you insane? Virus killed people not Trump. Take this CNN agenda to your kindergarten.When Trump issued China travel ban same people were opening their mouth and called him a xenophobe , half of year later same people say "it should have been done earlier".
If anything your Brobama dropped over 260k bombs during his presidency , how many people were killed?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Poopy54 said:


> Not a Trump thing, it's a party thing, and the reason there is a spike, is because there is more testing, not to mention all the blm protesting, and yes opening things up to soon as well


Not here. Our news and doctors here said while are cases are steadily rising, the amount of people getting tested is down. And there was an article that our rates of transmission are the fastest in the nation.

You're correct that the protesting and opening too soon has accounted for some of the spike.










Source: UrbanMilwaukee.com


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> It's opposite day and no one told me?????


Mad cuz your green card runs out soon?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> I will brag about Donald destroying 47,000,000 jobs and murdering 132,000 innocent Americans.


Yes because Covid only affected America. It's not worldwide or anything so it must be Trumps fault. Wake up and realize that your just a political slave and you have no thoughts of your own


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Yes because Covid only affected America. It's not worldwide or anything so it must be Trumps fault. Wake up and realize that your just a political slave and you have no thoughts of your own


Had Trump worn a mask, followed medical advice and encouraged citizens to also listen to the experts, wasn't so eager to open up and didn't send tweets, like Liberate Michigan, the day after the press conference about how we'd move in phases, we wouldn't be in this situation. Some deaths could have been prevented.

We're the only country where this virus was politicized. And that's why we have the most infections and deaths.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Had Trump worn a mask, followed medical advice and encouraged citizens to also listen to the experts, wasn't so eager to open out and didn't tell states to liberate the day(s) after the press conference about how we'd move in phases, we wouldn't be in this situation. Some deaths could have been prevented.
> 
> We're the only country where this virus was politicized. And that's why we have the most infections and deaths.


We have the most deaths because people aren't taking it seriously, plus Americans are on average overweight and that plays a huge factor. Trump can't do like other countries and make people wear masks without people throwing hissy fits. Did you hear about the lady who sat down in the store and refused to wear a mask while saying she is an American and don't have to? Other countries imposed their will on the people because they don't have the freedoms we do, it's not just Trumps fault we have the deaths we have, it's everyone's that refuses to work together and do the things we have to to get rid of it


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Had Trump worn a mask, followed medical advice and encouraged citizens to also listen to the experts, wasn't so eager to open up and didn't send tweets, like Liberate Michigan, the day after the press conference about how we'd move in phases, we wouldn't be in this situation. Some deaths could have been prevented.
> 
> We're the only country where this virus was politicized. And that's why we have the most infections and deaths.


That's because everything from bowel movements to beaches are politicized in this country. We have way too much free time on our hands, everyone has a voice on toxic social media platforms and even the poor in the US have it better than many people around the world.

Do you think someone standing in a bread line in South America or fighting off a leopard in India really gives a shit what someone's pronouns are? American has gotten soft. Good times create weak men...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

NicFit said:


> We have the most deaths because people aren't taking it seriously, plus Americans are on average overweight and that plays a huge factor. Trump can't do like other countries and make people wear masks without people throwing hissy fits. Did you hear about the lady who sat down in the store and refused to wear a mask while saying she is an American and don't have to? Other countries imposed their will on the people because they don't have the freedoms we do, it's not just Trumps fault we have the deaths we have, it's everyone's that refuses to work together and do the things we have to to get rid of it


True too many aren't taking it seriously or never did. But I wonder if we had a leader who worked collaboratively, how different the numbers would be. It took Trump 4+ months to finally put on a mask. Leaders lead by example not by defying medical experts,

So we don't keep going back and forth, I'll respect we have different opinions.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Invisible said:


> True too many aren't taking it seriously or never did. But I wonder if we had a leader who worked collaboratively, how different the numbers would be. It took Trump 4+ months to finally put on a mask. Leaders lead by example not by defying medical experts,
> 
> So we don't keep going back and forth, I'll respect we have different opinions.


I'm not happy he took so long to put on a mask, it is also true that he was testing every one that got near him. He can actually control every aspect of his life, we can't. Before this there was always a threat of chemical or biological warfare on him so they know how to keep germs away from one person. But yes I wore a mask not because I needed to but because I know other people will look at me and say if he's wearing one then maybe I should too. I live in the Bay Area and they got paranoid here real fast in March, I'm glad because I think that kept us from being so badly infected. I read yesterday in Florida a MLB player was visiting and they made fun of him for wearing a mask. You can't blame Trump for that attitude, Trump has said he isn't wearing one but he never said anyone else shouldn't wear one


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

is this Uber forum or BLMLGBTQ community?!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> Ya COVID 19 was his fault


COVID-19 itself is not his fault. But what is his fault is allowing it to spread too deep to the point we are now, with the depth of nation-wide infections and massive unnecessary deaths.

He sat on his pompous ass for months without showing any national leadership, instead of taking a positive stand and instituting national standards for mask use, shutdowns, etc (he is allegedly a national leader, after all). Instead he keeps passing the buck to contentious governors. He keeps ignoring medical evidence and medical advice that matches that of the rest of the planet. He keeps filling gullible uneducated minds like yours with lies and false propaganda.

So yes, those parts are every bit his fault.



Poopy54 said:


> ...when everyone was calling him racist...


He has always been a flaming bigot. Period. You are a blind fool to ignore it.



Poopy54 said:


> You all keep listening to Lemon and Maddow...


We listen to the medical experts and their evidence and their recommendations, you arrogant fool. The rest of the damn planet has the same basic evidence and recommendations. Are you that ignorant to think that we are alone in the world with this crisis with Lemon and Maddow dictating what should be done? Look at the rest of the world, at how swiftly so many other nations jumped in at the beginning with their leaders declaring emergency measures nation-wide. Were they taking their cues from Lemon or Maddow? Of course not, you twit. Look at how better off so many other nations are compared to us. The evidence and findings and recommendations of our medical experts are not much different that those of other nations. While Lemon and Maddow go off on editorials and opinions, they do report on and discuss the actual reality festering under your very nose that you arrogantly ignore.



Poopy54 said:


> ... the rest of the idiots trying to destroy what we have


It is your so-called president and his criminal cronies that have been destroying what we have. Wake up, remove your blinders, and look at the real world in front of you instead of letting your gullibility absorb the lies and nonsense the highly partisan GOP is feeding you. And NO, I am not a Democrat. I'm a realist who looks at reality, instead of being blinded by a corrupt political system lost in the grips of wealth and big business.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

NicFit said:


> We have the most deaths because people aren't taking it seriously,


Agree. Donald doesn't take it seriously. Baby Hands put 6,000 people into the arena in Tulsa.

Or are you going to say the Rally "wasn't his fault" also???


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> COVID-19 itself is not his fault. But what is his fault is allowing it to spread too deep to the point we are now, with the depth of nation-wide infections and massive unnecessary deaths.
> 
> He sat on his pompous ass for months without showing any national leadership, instead of taking a positive stand and instituting national standards for mask use, shutdowns, etc (he is allegedly a national leader, after all). Instead he keeps passing the buck to contentious governors. He keeps ignoring medical evidence and medical advice that matches that of the rest of the planet. He keeps filling gullible uneducated minds like yours with lies and false propaganda.
> 
> ...


So, about Hydroxychloroquine...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> COVID-19 itself is not his fault. But what is his fault is allowing it to spread too deep to the point we are now, with the depth of nation-wide infections and massive unnecessary deaths.
> 
> He sat on his pompous ass for months without showing any national leadership, instead of taking a positive stand and instituting national standards for mask use, shutdowns, etc (he is allegedly a national leader, after all). Instead he keeps passing the buck to contentious governors. He keeps ignoring medical evidence and medical advice that matches that of the rest of the planet. He keeps filling gullible uneducated minds like yours with lies and false propaganda.
> 
> ...


You sound like every single person that has TDS, the same rhetoric with the same phrases. Why don't you take off your blinders and realized you've been brainwashed to hate Trump. You don't have a single original thought in that brain of yours, your being controlled by the puppet masters and you don't even know it. Wake up and realize your a political slave who doesn't know what reality is


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

NicFit said:


> You sound like every single person that has TDS, the same rhetoric with the same phrases. Why don't you take off your blinders and realized you've been brainwashed to hate Trump. You don't have a single original thought in that brain of yours, your being controlled by the puppet masters and you don't even know it. Wake up and realize your a political slave who doesn't know what reality is


TDS, nice political invention by the GOP. Okay, then I'll comeback by saying you have Trump-induced Ignorance Syndrome.

I have no blinders, I'm clearly seeing real-world facts in front of me. It it YOU, and ignorant people like you, who are blind and brainwashed. I have not been brainwashed to hate that POS, I've been seeing the cheating lying bigoted sleazebag that he is for over 30 years.

YOU are the one controlled by the current federal puppet masters, who are in turn owned and controlled by the wealthy and the big business. I am fully awake and fully cognizant of the corrupt reality that has decayed this nation and its society.

I'm sick and tired of keeping it mellow and putting up with the ignorance of people like you, and I'm not holding back anymore: you and all those like you are uneducated ignorant morons, responsible for the decline of this nation.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Poopy54 said:


> First that's Michigan, the werent "armed" and that was because Witmer was acting like hitler


They were ARMED. Stop "spouting untruths" and pay attention to the facts. Witmer is the Governor not hitler. Have a big glass of STFU.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> TDS, nice political invention by the GOP. Okay, then I'll comeback by saying you have Trump-induced Ignorance Syndrome.
> 
> I have no blinders, I'm clearly seeing real-world facts in front of me. It it YOU, and ignorant people like you, who are blind and brainwashed. I have not been brainwashed to hate that POS, I've been seeing the cheating lying bigoted sleazebag that he is for over 30 years.
> 
> ...


You think I completely agree with Trump? I don't, I probably only agree with 75% of the stuff he says and does. You on the other hand would disagree with everything. If he said air was good to breathe you would say it's bad. You are part of the most disrespectful group I've have ever seen. Everything you say is racist and bigoted towards Trump and his supporters yet you claim he is and you don't even know why you call him that, you just do. Put down the crack pipe and rejoin reality


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm just gonna put this out there.... there are no 2 parties anymore its 1 giant corruption party I'm not choosing sides in this argument as "both" parties have their skeletons. 
Personally I think if you've been in government for 20+years you should not be allowed to run again


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> They were ARMED. Stop "spouting untruths" and pay attention to the facts. Witmer is the Governor not hitler. Have a big glass of STFU.
> 
> View attachment 485874


She acted like she wanted to be, and these protesters were open carry certified and knew what they were doing, so have another glass of that Koolaide you have been gulping down



Mash Ghasem said:


> COVID-19 itself is not his fault. But what is his fault is allowing it to spread too deep to the point we are now, with the depth of nation-wide infections and massive unnecessary deaths.
> 
> He sat on his pompous ass for months without showing any national leadership, instead of taking a positive stand and instituting national standards for mask use, shutdowns, etc (he is allegedly a national leader, after all). Instead he keeps passing the buck to contentious governors. He keeps ignoring medical evidence and medical advice that matches that of the rest of the planet. He keeps filling gullible uneducated minds like yours with lies and false propaganda.
> 
> ...


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Wide gap from no responsibility to it's all his fault... Your cherished Nancy Pelosi had a great deal to do with those 47million.. dragging her knuckles trying to pass windmill reform along with a stimulus package and holding her breath till she got it...


You're trying to rewrite history. Go back and read articles about the GOP bill. There was NOTHING for independent contractors. She fought to get us included in the final bill. Most Uber drivers wouldn't have qualified for the stimulus check either. If we did, it would have only been $600. She also fought for oversight for the corporate bailout loans. Unfortunately there were loopholes and the trump administration is providing very little information. So if you have collected unemployment, PUE, or gotten a stimulus check, thank the Democrats. You would not have gotten them with the bill the republicans were trying hard to pass.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> You're trying to rewrite history. Go back and read articles about the GOP bill. There was NOTHING for independent contractors. She fought to get us included in the final bill. Most Uber drivers wouldn't have qualified for the stimulus check either. If we did, it would have only been $600. She also fought for oversight for the corporate bailout loans. Unfortunately there were loopholes and the trump administration is providing very little information. So if you have collected unemployment, PUE, or gotten a stimulus check, thank the Democrats. You would not have gotten them with the bill the republicans were trying hard to pass.


I heard it was Sanders that got us the PUA, there's a time and place for his nonsense, this was probably the only time socialism was needed. After Covid we need to get back to capitalism


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The president seems to want the kids back at school and everything to reopen
> *Apparently the virus has magically just gone away like he predicted*
> He doesnt believe doctors or the national intelligence community
> about anything
> ...


Sylvia Brown and another predicted this 10 yrs ago.

The latest fix. 
.
https://banned.video/watch?id=5f06524a672706002f481047
.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

NicFit said:


> I heard it was Sanders that got us the PUA, there's a time and place for his nonsense, this was probably the only time socialism was needed. After Covid we need to get back to capitalism


Hate to break it to you but we live in a mix of capitalism & socialism.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Poopy54 said:


> Not a Trump thing, it's a party thing, and the reason there is a spike, is because there is more testing, not to mention all the blm protesting, and yes opening things up to soon as well


And now they are coming out saying the protests are causing the higher #'s.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And now they are coming out saying the protests are causing the higher #'s.


Makes sense. The Protests in Minneapolis caused a spike in hospitalizations in Phoenix and Miami.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> Hate to break it to you but we live in a mix of capitalism & socialism.


And if it were not for the Federal Reserve Banking system, creating money out of nothing, backed by nothing aside from one's Faith that it has value. A lot of that would not have happened. PUA may not have happened either.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> You're trying to rewrite history. Go back and read articles about the GOP bill. There was NOTHING for independent contractors. She fought to get us included in the final bill. Most Uber drivers wouldn't have qualified for the stimulus check either. If we did, it would have only been $600. She also fought for oversight for the corporate bailout loans. Unfortunately there were loopholes and the trump administration is providing very little information. So if you have collected unemployment, PUE, or gotten a stimulus check, thank the Democrats. You would not have gotten them with the bill the republicans were trying hard to pass.


Yeah not to mention while she was holding out she threw in a few million for the arts... Just what the country needed during a pandemic.... I'd Google it all but you'd claim she didn't add it all... Millions of fluff to fit her agenda and not help us at all...


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah not to mention while she was holding out she threw in a few million for the arts... Just what the country needed during a pandemic.... I'd Google it all but you'd claim she didn't add it all... Millions of fluff to fit her agenda and not help us at all...


Hate to burst your bubble but republicans threw millions to their pet projects too. That's the way the game has always been played and that's what's wrong with politics. You're naive if you think just the other side does it.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m glad that I am not part of this conversation... :roflmao:


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

UberchickATL said:


> Hate to break it to you but we live in a mix of capitalism & socialism.
> View attachment 485879


Most of that comes with running a government, there's a reason we collect taxes. It not socialism because none of that stuff is free, it either has to happen so we are tax for it or we pay for it and it goes into a fund that makes it happen. Capitalism is what drives this country but some of that stuff needs to happen or capitalism will fail

And a some of that is privatized but get subsidies from the government because it just works better like that


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

When you give 3 billion dollars to the homeless it is called SOCIALISM.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Most of that comes with running a government, there's a reason we collect taxes. It not socialism because none of that stuff is free, it either has to happen so we are tax for it or we pay for it and it goes into a fund that makes it happen. Capitalism is what drives this country but some of that stuff needs to happen or capitalism will fail
> 
> And a some of that is privatized but get subsidies from the government because it just works better like that


If you don't pay taxes but you go to school, use our roads or any of the several social programs, it's free to you. Taxes are collected and go to programs and projects that benefit American society. This is Democratic "socialism ". Republicans try to brand it into something scary but it's not. Now they've rebranded the scary democrats as Marxists since social programs are helping everyone survive the pandemic. So isn't scary enough of a word anymore.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Must be sad to wait on government


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> We'll find out soon.
> 
> View attachment 485778
> 
> ...


 All we can do is play the wait and see game!! OUR POLITICIANS ARE A JOKE BY 110%. 
I live in Arizona, our great  Governor Ducey, and Dr. Christ (his sidekick on our crisis), are not giving direct answers.
Several doctors and mayors have sent him letters, please shutdown the state again!! Instead, he made his last executive order last Thursday. To limit the restaurant capacity to less than 50%, which was suggested 06/17/2020. Bars, theaters, gyms, pools (including tubing {salt river tubing}, etc.
People are being evicted because they haven't received their unemployment yet because of some glitch with DES, Ducey is in complete denial that it's happening.
The number of positive cases and deaths due to COVID-19 keeps rising daily. We are considered a number 1 hot spot. Wake up!!!!
How many more lives have to be lost before they figure that out????


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I'm glad that I am not part of this conversation... :roflmao:


Are you sure?
I think there's still a few spots open at the UP.net water cooler?
Just choose a side, join the rabble and be sure to bring your skewed facts and best yellin voice!


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> So, about Hydroxychloroquine...


I'd love to take every dose of that in existence and shove it straight up Sean Hannity's ass


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Are you sure?
> I think there's still a few spots open at the UP.net water cooler?
> Just choose a side, join the rabble and be sure to bring your skewed facts and best yellin voice!


I'm not into getting carpal tunnel syndrome today... :thumbup: :roflmao:


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

they should just **** the entire monetary system and give everyone $10,000/week until money is worthless.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

NicFit said:


> I'm not happy he took so long to put on a mask, it is also true that he was testing every one that got near him. He can actually control every aspect of his life, we can't. Before this there was always a threat of chemical or biological warfare on him so they know how to keep germs away from one person. But yes I wore a mask not because I needed to but because I know other people will look at me and say if he's wearing one then maybe I should too. I live in the Bay Area and they got paranoid here real fast in March, I'm glad because I think that kept us from being so badly infected. I read yesterday in Florida a MLB player was visiting and they made fun of him for wearing a mask.


This part I agree with.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> I'd love to take every dose of that in existence and shove it straight up Sean Hannity's ass


That's pleasant. It's just one example of something you heard about nonstop when Trump was name-dropping it. Now, that studies have shown it works, you don't hear a peep.

The MSM is the enemy of the American People. (You may not be close behind).


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> (I'd say) Good luck with that (meaning finding teachers. I think less and less young folks want to be teachers due to the sad pay-my sister definitely isn't doing this for the money).
> 
> View attachment 485806
> View attachment 485807
> ...


If 20% of the teachers won't show up, the schools should be desperate for teachers. I don't have an education degree, but having a degree in Mechanical Engineering, I could teach math & physics.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> The MSM is the enemy of the American People


Spoken like a true Nazi who hates the First Amendment.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> If 20% of the teachers won't show up, the schools should be desperate for teachers. I don't have an education degree, but having a degree in Mechanical Engineering, I could teach math & physics.


https://www.teachlouisiana.net/Prospect.aspx?PageID=605


----------



## Bolympia (Jan 8, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The president seems to want the kids back at school and everything to reopen
> Apparantly the virus has magically just gone away like he predicted
> He doesnt believe doctors or the national intelligence community
> about anything
> ...


The media is insinuating that somewhere out there a scenario exists where we can reopen the country and cases won't spike, but no such scenario exists.

Anytime people are gathered together the virus will transmit. It doesn't matter if it next month, next year, or 5 years from now.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Bolympia said:


> The media is insinuating that somewhere out there a scenario exists where we can reopen the country and cases won't spike, but no such scenario exists.
> 
> Anytime people are gathered together the virus will transmit. It doesn't matter if it next month, next year, or 5 years from now.


Except they are re-opening in Germany and France already.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Poopy54 said:


> I just hate uninformed people who are narrow minded and spout untruths. MAGA. To me it isnt a Trump thing, it's a Democrat thing, that needs to be stopped
> 
> 
> First that's Michigan, the werent "armed" and that was because Witmer was acting like hitler


People think because you can see that the dems are garbage that you must LOVE Trump. Nah just not down with communism and marxism. I don't need people to take care of me to that extent like the losers who support that garbage.


----------



## Bolympia (Jan 8, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Except they are re-opening in Germany and France already.


And cases will spike.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Bolympia said:


> And cases will spike.


Everyone should just live in fear right?


----------



## Bolympia (Jan 8, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Everyone should just live in fear right?


No, people should just realize corona is here to stay.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Bolympia said:


> No, people should just realize corona is here to stay.


Corona is just another on the list of viruses. Ebola, Measles, Hepatitis, AIDS, Tuberculosis. Which makes our failure to deal with it quickly here in the USA quite embarrassing. Other countries are opening up and taking the lead.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Bolympia said:


> No, people should just realize corona is here to stay.


Good.

Do you agree that it's up to us to take necessary precautions so we can move on with our lives and stop expecting big daddy government to solve all problems?



KevinJohnson said:


> Corona is just another on the list of viruses. Ebola, Measles, Hepatitis, AIDS, Tuberculosis. Which makes our failure to deal with it quickly here in the USA quite embarrassing. Other countries are opening up and taking the lead.


What should have the US done about AIDS?

Lock everyone that tested positive up until they all die off and we're free to sleep around?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

When I was young, ok... still now... I am always afraid of the movies that are ghost like.

bloody chainsaw or massacre? Scary yes. But not as scary as ghost.

ghost you can’t physically see or feel or fight with traditional means.

that’s what Covid reminds me of when in comparison

it’s easier to spread, the full extent was unknown and still learning as the strain has mutated since.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

NicFit said:


> You think I completely agree with Trump? I don't, I probably only agree with 75% of the stuff he says and does. You on the other hand would disagree with everything.


Surprisingly there some minor aspects of only a couple things of that idiot that I agree with. The rest is either illogical, illegal, or just outlandishly moronic. If he says "air was good to breathe," while I'm not a member of his cult to blindly follow that statement and abide by it, being well familiar with both air and breathing in that scenario, I would certainly know right versus wrong. Don't kid yourself and stop exaggerating.



NicFit said:


> You are part of the most disrespectful group I've have ever seen.


I'm disrespectful? Thanks. Why? Because I'm losing my temper in reaction to disrespectful ignorant maskholes who blindly chose to ignore medical facts, and who put others, including myself and my family, at risk of infection if not worse. If you belong to that arrogant school of thought, then this conversation is over, because the entire rest of the world holds you as being wrong and as being a silent spreader on this subject.



NicFit said:


> Everything you say is racist and bigoted towards Trump and his supporters


Everything I say is racist? Really? What race have I negatively spoken of, and what is it that I have said about them? Please, do tell.



NicFit said:


> ...yet you claim he is...


I don't _claim_ Trump is a racist, I blatantly announce that he is racist because he is, and has been for the 30+ years I've known of his despicable existence.



NicFit said:


> you don't even know why you call him that, you just do.


I know very well why I call him a racist/bigoted. obviously you're unaware (and/or ignorant) that it's a subject that has been documented and discussed for many years. What ever gave you the crazy idea that I don't know??!!



NicFit said:


> Put down the crack pipe and rejoin reality


Quite obviously, you're the one with the crack pipe (and the Kool-Aid). I'm already quite immersed in reality, and highly disgusted by both what's happening, and by the arrogant attitudes of people like you. If you don't like what I say, ignore me and move on. -o:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Here's the story and headline.
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...chool-reopenings-arizona-teachers/5411122002/
> View attachment 485794
> 
> ...


I think more parents should be more engaged with their children's education! Who better to teach them values and curriculum in these sketchy weird days.

I always had my finger on the education of my children. Only the best toughest teachers, and no excuses.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Bolympia said:


> The media is insinuating that somewhere out there a scenario exists where we can reopen the country and cases won't spike, but no such scenario exists.
> 
> Anytime people are gathered together the virus will transmit. It doesn't matter if it next month, next year, or 5 years from now.





Bolympia said:


> The media is insinuating that somewhere out there a scenario exists where we can reopen the country and cases won't spike, but no such scenario exists.
> 
> Anytime people are gathered together the virus will transmit. It doesn't matter if it next month, next year, or 5 years from now.


Im confused, when you say 
"the media" you mean trump right?


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> Must be sad to wait on government


What else are losers who no options gonna do? People acting all high and mighty talking that good shit while they lay around and do nothing after getting some govt cheese. Gonna be hilarious during crunch time and Uber might not be an option for them any longer. I, for one, will be combing the threads in anticipation with some popcorn handy.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Poopy54 said:


> Oh and what about Cuomo sending sick people into convalescent homes and infecting everyone, nearly 3000 people died because of this, and he still runs a muck painting black lives matter on a street in NY, publicity stunt at its best


it's now over 4 thousand. yes, and he is a true democrat blaming Trump for it all.



KevinJohnson said:


> Agree. Donald doesn't take it seriously. Baby Hands put 6,000 people into the arena in Tulsa.
> 
> Or are you going to say the Rally "wasn't his fault" also???
> 
> View attachment 485864


First off people didn't have to go . no one put a gun to their heads.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I think more parents should be more engaged with their children's education! Who better to teach them values and curriculum in these sketchy weird days.
> 
> I always had my finger on the education of my children. Only the best toughest teachers, and no excuses.


Great point! Your kids are lucky since too many parents lack involvement in their kids education nowadays. While the kids may be at low risk for health issues returning to school, the teachers, food workers, janitors and bus drivers may not be.


----------



## Bolympia (Jan 8, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Im confused, when you say
> "the media" you mean trump right?


No. I mean the way the media covers the pandemic and is steadfastly pro-lockdown.

The lockdown isn't changing your bodies physiology or making you anymore immune to the virus, the lockdown is only temporarily shielding you from the virus because your not out mixing with the general public.

*Anytime *the lockdown is lifted cases are going to spike, because all those people who were sitting at home are going to start mixing with the general population again.

The lockdown is only delaying the inevitable.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Bolympia said:


> No. I mean the way the media covers the pandemic and is steadfastly pro-lockdown.
> 
> The lockdown isn't changing your bodies physiology or making you anymore immune to the virus, the lockdown is only temporarily shielding you from the virus because your not out mixing with the general public.
> 
> ...


Crazy theory you have there. if asymptomatic, pre-symptomatic, and sick people all stayed home, the virus has no way to spread. Very simple to understand. Look at how other countries have successfully controlled the outbreak and you'll understand the utter failure of the trump administration to act. South Korea had their first reported case the same day the US did. They have 13,479 cases and 289 deaths TOTAL. Florida had 15,300 cases YESTERDAY! South Korea has more than double the population of Florida but they had an aggressive testing system and obviously approached the pandemic in a smart and scientific way. This could have been us.

Remember, these aren't just numbers. They are dead people that are no longer with us. There are countless people grieving their loss. Millions are unemployed. It didn't have to be this bad.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Tenderloin said:


> is this Uber forum or BLMLGBTQ community?!


All and everything in between


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Bolympia said:


> No. I mean the way the media covers the pandemic and is steadfastly pro-lockdown.
> 
> The lockdown isn't changing your bodies physiology or making you anymore immune to the virus, the lockdown is only temporarily shielding you from the virus because your not out mixing with the general public.
> 
> ...


Well yea the hospitals will be overwhelmed and infected people may die because of it.
What was your point again?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

BunnyK said:


> What else are losers who no options gonna do? People acting all high and mighty talking that good shit while they lay around and do nothing after getting some govt cheese. Gonna be hilarious during crunch time and Uber might not be an option for them any longer. I, for one, will be combing the threads in anticipation with some popcorn handy.


I made out well supplementing my W2 income w food delivery while drivers stayed off the road. Did you drive or deliver during the pandemic? Because if you did, you benefited off that gov't cheese too and you should be putting your popcorn away and thanking the people who stayed home. Or at the very least, not rooting for people to fall on their faces.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> Crazy theory you have there. if asymptomatic, pre-symptomatic, and sick people all stayed home, the virus has no way to spread. Very simple to understand. Look at how other countries have successfully controlled the outbreak and you'll understand the utter failure of the trump administration to act. South Korea had their first reported case the same day the US did. They have 13,479 cases and 289 deaths TOTAL. Florida had 15,300 cases YESTERDAY! South Korea has more than double the population of Florida but they had an aggressive testing system and obviously approached the pandemic in a smart and scientific way. This could have been us.
> 
> Remember, these aren't just numbers. They are dead people that are no longer with us. There are countless people grieving their loss. Millions are unemployed. It didn't have to be this bad.


I really dislike comparing countries. South Korea is a peninsula with one land neighbor - NoKo. It has 1/6th the population of the US. 96% of South Koreans are...Korean. They are a respectful people. There is not a lot of coming and going from the country, at least to the extent there is from NYC, Houston, Chicago, LA, SF, Vegas, Boston, DC, Miami and Seattle. South Korea has taken in 522 refugees...no, not this month or year. Since 1992. I wonder if those refugees hate the country that took them in like some of ours do?

Let's stop comparing apples and papayas. Some of the best qualities of the US are its worst. Go walk into an urban center or a rural community and explain that you are going to handle CV-19 "in a smart and scientific way". They'd beat you senseless, and film you while they do it.

Also, you have some nerve mentioning the dead AND unemployed in the same paragraph. If you have more of one, you have less of the other. Which is more important to you?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> First off people didn't have to go . no one put a gun to their heads.


That is an utterly pathetic excuse/response. NONE of them should have been allowed to go, there should have been no rally in the midst of a serious contagion when its attendees are already known to be ignorant maskholes.

They spread the infection among themselves in the arena, then went back out in the public putting others at risk of infection. That is deliberate communication of a disease.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Surprisingly there some minor aspects of only a couple things of that idiot that I agree with. The rest is either illogical, illegal, or just outlandishly moronic. If he says "air was good to breathe," while I'm not a member of his cult to blindly follow that statement and abide by it, being well familiar with both air and breathing in that scenario, I would certainly know right versus wrong. Don't kid yourself and stop exaggerating.
> 
> I'm disrespectful? Thanks. Why? Because I'm losing my temper in reaction to disrespectful ignorant maskholes who blindly chose to ignore medical facts, and who put others, including myself and my family, at risk of infection if not worse. If you belong to that arrogant school of thought, then this conversation is over, because the entire rest of the world holds you as being wrong and as being a silent spreader on this subject.
> 
> ...


Yeah, your a lost cause, your TDS has caused you to be a political slave and just throw your tantrums, this rant says the same thing over and over that your a baby throwing a fit and can't provide any substance behind the fit. You make stuff up and don't go by facts, not one example of the racism you claim Trump has and just the old Trump did it so I got be mad and do the opposite attitude


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Poopy54 said:


> Ya COVID 19 was his fault :roflmao: it could had been worse if he hadn't closed down travel from china, when everyone was calling him racist for doing it DEMS are destroying what he has done for the last 4 years. You all keep listening to Lemon and Maddow, and the rest of the idiots trying to destroy what we have


Closed down travel...you mean except for the 30,000 some odd Chinese that were allowed into the country because ???
Oh, wait, what about all the folks from the rest of the world that were allowed to continue to travel here without being required (enforced) quarantine?
Or, how about the fact that The President of The United States of America not only refused to wear a mask or require social distancing or issue any kind of National Federal order for such measures actively encouraged people to "Protest" against doing what needed to be done to substantially slow this thing down. Then encouraged states to reopen before we had actually stabilized any downward trend nationally (remove the 4 states hit hardest first from the national data and we Never trended down) which is what has lead to our current spike in cases.
Oh, and I especially love how President Short Bus insists we should be reopening schools (even to the point of ordering his lackyincharge at CDC to alter their recommendations, that is about as "swamp" as it gets btw) because "all those other countries are". Never mind that those countries leaders actually did what needed to be done to encourage their citizens to follow WHO guidelines on what needed to be done to slow the spread enough to get it under control. Never mind that they actually have WEEKS of below even our own CDC guidelines of deaths AND new infections to move to that level of reopening.

Meanwhile, here in the "great old" USofA we have states with single day new infections greater than that of New York when it was at its worst and the only reason Florida's number of ICU beds went up over the weekend is that hospitals have Had To Start Implementing Their EMERGENCY Procedures to convert Regular Bed Space into overflow ICU space BECAUSE THEY HAD RUN OUT COMPLETELY of regular ICU space.

The Disease is absolutely NOT Trumps Fault.
The Damage to our Economy, as a result of the NECESSARY action to slow the spread is, absolutely NOT Trumps Fault.

The fact that we are now resurging and seeing the predicted "running out of ICU space" happening IS his fault.
The fact that unstable individuals were encouraged to protest against simple actions needed to slow its spread IS his fault.
The fact that he didn't attempt to unify this Nation to fight this diseases spread and instead continued to tweet out conspiracy theories IS his fault.
The fact that his inaction for 2 months, failure to follow through and eventual wimping out on MANNING UP and showing that masks needed to be worn for 5 months and his overall pandering to a vocal minority (sorry but less than 70million out of 350 million is a minority) that were told their "freedoms" and "rights" were being violated, by a mostly Russian based media system (google RT America) that put out entire social media farms worth of "propaganda", which our President actively retweeted as well...all of that IS his fault.

What a strong President would have done was INSIST that Loyal Americans do what was needed to bring this disease to a screeching halt so that our Nation would Prevail. But, he didn't. Instead he was too busy 'retweeting' people saying this was all created by the Democrats as a "hoax" to stop him from being reelected. Hey, dummies, don't you know the Democrats control all those other Nations in the world that HATE America so very much...They made them FAKE a disease...wtf were any of the Trump Koolaid Drinkers thinking when they thought up that nonsense. They really need to unplug Trump from Stephen Miller. Because that man, more than Trump, is responsible for some of the worst things to happen to the United States of America in the last 3.5 years.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Great point! Your kids are lucky since too many parents lack involvement in their kids education nowadays. While the kids may be at low risk for health issues returning to school, the teachers, food workers, janitors and bus drivers may not be.


And just as important. Their parents! This disease does have harmful effects for younger people and even children, it's just not as common, but there are lots of immunocompromised children who will be adversely affected and all those "Healthy" (children are walking petri dishes) children will be bringing it home like every other cold that circulates. Bring it home to their parents and older family members.

We need to get this under control before schools open up, and we are so far from control right now this shouldn't be a discussion.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

NicFit said:


> your TDS has caused you to be a political slave


It is quite obvious that YOU are the one saying the same thing over and over: the nonsense "TDS" moniker was invented for Trumpets to throw tantrums while deflecting and detracting from reality.



NicFit said:


> this rant says the same thing over and over that your a baby throwing a fit


It is also just as obvious that YOU are the political slave: doing the bidding of your master by senselessly arguing against logic and reality and empirical proof.



NicFit said:


> can't provide any substance behind the fit.


The substance to provide is all over and freely available, but unfortunately you have been conditioned by your master to arrogantly turn a blind eye to it, when not only the rest of us do see it, but also the entire rest of this populous planet sees it.



NicFit said:


> You make stuff up and don't go by facts, not one example of the racism you claim Trump has and just the old Trump did it so I got be mad and do the opposite attitude


Gee, who's the one on a nonsense rant now? I haven't made any "stuff" up and I only see facts that are clear and present in front of all to see. But you are too blind with your arrogance and your ego to see it-- the very same brand of arrogance and ego that afflicts your master and his cult of worshippers.

Well, thanks for spewing random nonsense and letting not only your blind devotion to your evil master shine through, but also letting your ignorance shine through. Now you can rant all you want among your ignorant peers in the _big Trump rally in the sky_. But be warned, many of them don't wear masks, and as silent spreaders they will likely infect you with COVID-19.

3 ignores in one shot. Good riddance, and a new record.

Has your party left you?
Republican voters against Trump.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> It is quite obvious that YOU are the one saying the same thing over and over: the nonsense "TDS" moniker was invented for Trumpets to throw tantrums while deflecting and detracting from reality.
> 
> It is also just as obvious that YOU are the political slave: doing the bidding of your master by senselessly arguing against logic and reality and empirical proof.
> 
> ...


You still say the same thing, you refuse to see your racism and bigotry. You provide nothing but made up accusations and say I'm the problem while your foaming from the mouth. You think your a know it all and you know nothing except what they told you. You are what's wrong with this country and the cause of most of the problems right now. All you do is spew nonsense and refuse to see what your doing is hate, you do nothing but bring down everyone else because you can't see past your hissy fits


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

NicFit said:


> You still say the same thing, you refuse to see your racism and bigotry. You provide nothing but made up accusations and say I'm the problem while your foaming from the mouth. You think your a know it all and you know nothing except what they told you. You are a disgusting person and what's wrong with this country and the cause of most of the problems right now. All you do is spew nonsense and refuse to see what your doing is hate, your a waste and a parasite that does nothing but brings down everyone else because you can't see past your hissy fits


Uh oh. Snowflake is triggered.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Me? The other guy keeps whining about this and that while providing nothing but hate and I’m the snowflake? These TDS people are just trash, I’m tired of them thinking they can bully anyone that isn’t against Trump. It’s time they get called out on their nonsense, they say Trump is racist and a bigot when I see these degenerates harass and use violence against anyone with a Trump hat. They are what’s wrong with this country, they keep fighting over nothing just to see him fail, I’m tired of them and I’m going to shove it in their faces that they need to take a look in the mirror and see that they are all the things they accuse Trump and his supporters of being


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> And just as important. Their parents! This disease does have harmful effects for younger people and even children, it's just not as common, but there are lots of immunocompromised children who will be adversely affected and all those "Healthy" (children are walking petri dishes) children will be bringing it home like every other cold that circulates. Bring it home to their parents and older family members.
> 
> We need to get this under control before schools open up, and we are so far from control right now this shouldn't be a discussion.


Thanks, I forgot to add the parents. And yep, lots of kids who're immune compromised as well.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> And just as important. Their parents! This disease does have harmful effects for younger people and even children, it's just not as common, but there are lots of immunocompromised children who will be adversely affected and all those "Healthy" (children are walking petri dishes) children will be bringing it home like every other cold that circulates. Bring it home to their parents and older family members.
> 
> We need to get this under control before schools open up, and we are so far from control right now this shouldn't be a discussion.


Or in certain cases, children right alongside parents, sharing the same afflictions.

My nephew won't be going to school anytime soon, even if they do open up, as both he and my brother share a disorder that required their spleen to be removed, leaving them more susceptible to infections. And to complicate things even more, my brother is a teacher.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Me? The other guy keeps whining about this and that while providing nothing but hate and I'm the snowflake? These TDS people are just trash, I'm tired of them thinking they can bully anyone that isn't against Trump. It's time they get called out on their nonsense, they say Trump is racist and a bigot when I see these degenerates harass and use violence against anyone with a Trump hat. They are what's wrong with this country, they keep fighting over nothing just to see him fail, I'm tired of them and I'm going to shove it in their faces that they need to take a look in the mirror and see that they are all the things they accuse Trump and his supporters of being












Chill brother Snowflakes are pretty!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 486272
> 
> 
> Chill brother Snowflakes are pretty!


Meh, probably right, these people are to far gone, the sad part is this will only get worse. I'm just going to keep laughing at them, it's funny when they start frothing at the mouth


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NicFit said:


> Meh, probably right, these people are to far gone, the sad part is this will only get worse. I'm just going to keep laughing at them, it's funny when they start frothing at the mouth
> View attachment 486306


Let there be no doubt. Radical socialists are just as bad as radical Communists like yourself. Both sides believe these strange lies that their parties prop up as legitimate realities.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Let there be no doubt. Radical socialists are just as bad as radical Communists like yourself. Both sides believe these strange lies that their parties prop up as legitimate realities.


Uh I'm not a communist, I tried to get some proof from the deranged one but he just kept spouting hate, so then you came in here and think you know what's going on. I don't think you have everything right, espically if your calling me a commie. I am a capitalist, I hate these socialist and communist idiots, I think they should be charged with treason, the US was built upon freedom and these hippies think that you can have freedom with socialism and communist. People are running away from this and coming here because of the oppression that comes with the socialist and communist governments. These people need to visit Cuba, China, Venezuela and I'm sure there's more and then tell me the US would be better with these corrupt systems. Yeah they sound good on paper but the reality is that the people become the victims of these governments. They control everything you say and do, make you disappear in the night, and you want this in the US? It's already begun and we need to stomp out this mentality before it destroys the US


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Thanks, I forgot to add the parents. And yep, lots of kids who're immune compromised as well.


Seriously question: What do you say to the parents of a 9 year old that hangs herself in her closet due to the isolation? "While sad, your daughter's sacrifice was for the greater good. Mrs. Bixelby is no spring chicken you know, and she is resting comfortably at home with her cats."

The long-term effects on children will last long after CV is a thing of the past.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Seriously question: What do you say to the parents of a 9 year old that hangs herself in her closet due to the isolation? "While sad, your daughter's sacrifice was for the greater good. Mrs. Bixelby is no spring chicken you know, and she is resting comfortably at home with her cats."
> 
> The long-term effects on children will last long after CV is a thing of the past.


First I cannot say what I'd say to the parent since an actual conversation is different than an online scenario. I would provide empathy and listen to the parent.

While it's a tragedy, it is the parents responsibility to know the mental health of the child and seek treatment for it. And how do children that age even think of suicide? . Are they exposed to too much internet? Were they bullied? Do they live in a toxic home environment? Who knows. But parents need more active involvement.

Last week in my state, there was a 10 year old girl in Baraboo who was missing. She left her mom a note, saying how she loved her but couldn't do it. They found her body in a field. From what was last reported here, she took prescription pills. And the family had moved from another area in April, so the girl didn't get to make friends.

Her death and the other scenario you gave are truly horrific and sad. However, if 100 kids get seriously ill with COVID, and have long-term medical issues or die as a result of attending school, then what truly is the best course of action?

With or without schools returning, there are already too many kids whose parents don't monitor their online activities, don't acknowledge their child may have mental health issues and don't seek treatment for their kids.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Seriously question: What do you say to the parents of a 9 year old that hangs herself in her closet due to the isolation? "While sad, your daughter's sacrifice was for the greater good. Mrs. Bixelby is no spring chicken you know, and she is resting comfortably at home with her cats."
> 
> The long-term effects on children will last long after CV is a thing of the past.


People who are suicidal are suicidal. None of us here are equipped or capable of helping them out of their depression. Lots of seemingly happy and well adjusted people commit suicide every year.

To use the republican concept dealing with tragedy. You cannot know what that person might have done or not done with different stimuli. You cannot know that the suicidal child would not have committed suicide after coming home from school on the same day.

Trying to simplify Suicide into black and white scenarios is lighting your strawman on fire before you even present him.



NicFit said:


> Uh I'm not a communist, I tried to get some proof from the deranged one but he just kept spouting hate, so then you came in here and think you know what's going on. I don't think you have everything right, espically if your calling me a commie. I am a capitalist, I hate these socialist and communist idiots, I think they should be charged with treason, the US was built upon freedom and these hippies think that you can have freedom with socialism and communist. People are running away from this and coming here because of the oppression that comes with the socialist and communist governments. These people need to visit Cuba, China, Venezuela and I'm sure there's more and then tell me the US would be better with these corrupt systems. Yeah they sound good on paper but the reality is that the people become the victims of these governments. They control everything you say and do, make you disappear in the night, and you want this in the US? It's already begun and we need to stomp out this mentality before it destroys the US


When was the last time you took a Poliscience class?

You are as communist as republicans can get. Republican is Communist light. Hard right Pubs are just Communist.

Socialism and communism cross over on very few ideals. They are almost polar opposites in modern politics.

Just like Demorats and Wrongpublicans.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

What happens when Trump loses in November? I wonder.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Republican is Communist light.


If that had come from anyone other than a Wiccan Anarchist I would've gotten my feathers ruffled.













SHalester said:


> What happens when Trump loses in November? I wonder.












Okay, now you're not even trying.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> That is an utterly pathetic excuse/response. NONE of them should have been allowed to go, there should have been no rally in the midst of a serious contagion when its attendees are already known to be ignorant maskholes.
> 
> They spread the infection among themselves in the arena, then went back out in the public putting others at risk of infection. That is deliberate communication of a disease.


If BLM and the Dems have been allowed to protest/riot, the Republicans should be allowed to have their rally.

Me, personally, I can't stand how the media completely ignored the covid-19 aspect of the protesting. And someone here said that it doesn't make sense how the spikes are in Arizona and Florida and not where the protesting was? That's just an emotional argument and a snide remark. Minnesota is one of the leaders in new infections per the 4th of July weekly data. And if you're scientifically minded at all, how can you not follow the logic that having thousands of people rioting in cities across the entire country isn't a good idea during a pandemic? Its like there was at least a Trump rally's amount of people gathering in pretty much every city, going on for days/weeks. Not a peep from the media about how that would be a bad idea and lead to more infections, only an irritating mentality that they were entitled to do so because of SJW bullshit.

It could also be possible that there's a serious lag time between cause and effect with the spikes. What we see now may be from the re-openings and we haven't even seen the tip of the iceberg of what lies ahead from the protesting.

Our problems with COVID-19 are a natural consequence of us not being a homogeneous society. Homogeneous THINKING not some racist nonsense. (I can already see LIBS jumping me for my first sentence) Our country is likely the most fractured on EARTH right now. Of course countries like New Zealand, Japan, South Korea, etc are going to do better than us at this. Because they can form a game plan and actually stick to it. With so many people thinking differently in this country that kind of thing just isn't going to happen. We're likely to handle COVID the worst out of every country worldwide and that's just a consequence of America being America, we have so many different people and that's who we are. I'm sure DEMS will blame Trump believing we're all just supposed to become Democrats, but that is un-American. Republicans have a right to their beliefs just like anyone else.

Trump? Trump is exceedingly ignorant. He has re-tweeted racist shit. But he's not necessarily racist....he's a baby boomer white person. They see things from a "white" perspective. A lot of these same people protested for civil rights in the 60's FFS. They're old now, especially stuck in their ways as old people tend to be, and he's especially an idiot.

I didn't want to get political but I blame DEMOCRATS because they're the ones pushing for Americans to change from how they've been and criticizing people for being the same people they've been for decades. America used to be more homogeneous. And no I'm not blaming race on this, I'm blaming mentality and thinking and people REGARDLESS OF ETHNIC BACKGROUND got along much better back in the 1990's. We all knew how to be cohesive Americans and suddenly Democrats had a problem with it and started trying to change things and move the goalposts of what it means to be an American. You want an example? Go watch something like MADtv. America used to be cool. These days almost every sketch on there would be banned by Dems.

I've always hated politics. In the 90's it was only for OLD PEOPLE.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> If BLM and the Dems have been allowed to protest/riot, the Republicans should be allowed to have their rally.
> 
> Me, personally,* I can't stand how the media completely ignored the covid-19 aspect of the protesting.* And someone here said that it doesn't make sense how the spikes are in Arizona and Florida and not where the protesting was? That's just an emotional argument and a snide remark. Minnesota is one of the leaders in new infections per the 4th of July weekly data. And if you're scientifically minded at all, how can you not follow the logic that having thousands of people rioting in cities across the entire country isn't a good idea during a pandemic? Its like there was at least a Trump rally's amount of people gathering in pretty much every city, going on for days/weeks. Not a peep from the media about how that would be a bad idea and lead to more infections, only an irritating mentality that they were entitled to do so because of SJW bullshit.
> 
> It could also be possible that there's a serious lag time between cause and effect with the spikes. What we see now may be from the re-openings and we haven't even seen the tip of the iceberg of what lies ahead from the protesting.


No news source ignored it! I watch NEWS! news from many states and many countries. I watch so much news it often gets me in Dutch with the wives.

News organizations around the world were talking specifically about it! Here on this very board we were laughing our Azzzez off at it.

You should stop watching whatever you watch, or at least pay attention


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> No news source ignored it! I watch NEWS! news from many states and many countries. I watch so much news it often gets me in Dutch with the wives.
> 
> News organizations around the world were talking specifically about it! Here on this very board we were laughing our Azzzez off at it.
> 
> You should stop watching whatever you watch, or at least pay attention


I don't have cable, so the only news I "watch" is local news and none of them mentioned it at all. I also get most of my "news" from reddit and reading and there was no mention of it either. Articles from the BBC, the Guardian, HuffPost, The Hill, the list goes on, none mentioned ANYTHING about in ANY articles about the protesting being a bad idea. Always just about BLM making progress. None of them would dare post anything that would say the protesting was a bad idea.

I also don't trust your post to be in good faith. Where's proof that they mentioned it?

Here's proof of what I am saying: https://www.vox.com/identities/2020/6/4/21276674/protests-george-floyd-arbery-nationwide-trump

Endless articles like that. Only lauding the protesting. No mention of it causing issues with COVID infections. Even though the PANDEMIC should be the #1 priority.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> You are as communist as republicans can get. Republican is Communist light. Hard right Pubs are just Communist.
> 
> *Socialism and communism cross over on very few ideals. They are almost polar opposites in modern politics.*
> 
> Just like Demorats and Wrongpublicans.


Disclosure: I was born in a "socialist" country (by name, but they are all communists). It's not hearsay. I lived it.

Your comments on socialism and communism are both intriguing and misinformed (though you watch news from many countries). And it has nothing to do with repubs or dems. Not looking for an argument here, just trying to state facts.

How are socialism and communism almost polar opposites in modern politics??? You are just validating what the news you watch are telling you and you believe it.

Question: What did the archenemy USSR stand for? Union of the Soviet "Socialist" Republics. There is no communism in the name. Would any sane person say there were not - and are still - communists?
Let's talk China - People's Republic of China. No communism or socialism in the name. Are they socialists? Are they communists? You make the decision for yourself. Does anyone really think it belongs to the "people" as the name states? If anybody said yes, you are delusional.

These "socialists" have really no idea what they are asking for. And what they will be getting into after they get it. Ask me anything you want about socialism. And communism. Hopefully I can enlighten at least one person here. As stated above, personal experience.

Now don't get me wrong - capitalism has it's flaws. But you don't want to see what living in a "socialist" society is really like. Believe me.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> That's just an emotional argument and a snide remark. Minnesota is one of the leaders in new infections per the 4th of July weekly data.


WRONG. Florida new infections is over 15,000 per day.
Minnesota 800 per day.

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200712-y2o2d2s6xbdgbdjag7mdx7g3u4-story.html
If you're scientifically minded learn how to read.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

SHalester said:


> What happens when Trump loses in November? I wonder.


The dems being commies and Marxist have nothing to do with Trump. The left has embraced these platforms and will lose just as soundly as they did in 2016. Whether Trump is in office or not doesnt change the fact that the dems are currently running a garbage platform.

A better question is will Biden show his dementia riddled husk at the debates, or will he try to run and hide?



crusoeatl said:


> Disclosure: I was born in a "socialist" country (by name, but they are all communists). It's not hearsay. I lived it.
> 
> Your comments on socialism and communism are both intriguing and misinformed (though you watch news from many countries). And it has nothing to do with repubs or dems. Not looking for an argument here, just trying to state facts.
> 
> ...


Most people who want socialism havent so much as talked to someone who came from a socialist country.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

BunnyK said:


> Most people who want socialism havent so much as talked to someone who came from a socialist country.


TADDA! Wise words. I wish there was a platform where people that actually lived in these 'socialist' countries would be able to share real stories and, hopefully, inform people about the reality of living in such societies.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> WRONG. Florida new infections is over 15,000 per day.
> Minnesota 800 per day.
> 
> https://www.orlandosentinel.com/cor...0200712-y2o2d2s6xbdgbdjag7mdx7g3u4-story.html
> If you're scientifically minded learn how to read.


https://www.npr.org/sections/health...king-the-spread-of-the-coronavirus-in-the-u-s
Minnesota is going up as much as it is here. You're arguing semantics while my point still stands. Me disproving the argument that was made that it was only in places like AZ and FL and couldn't possibly be from the protesting.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> I will brag about Donald destroying 47,000,000 jobs and murdering 132,000 innocent Americans.


He did that?



UberchickATL said:


> You're trying to rewrite history. Go back and read articles about the GOP bill. There was NOTHING for independent contractors. She fought to get us included in the final bill. Most Uber drivers wouldn't have qualified for the stimulus check either. If we did, it would have only been $600. She also fought for oversight for the corporate bailout loans. Unfortunately there were loopholes and the trump administration is providing very little information. So if you have collected unemployment, PUE, or gotten a stimulus check, thank the Democrats. You would not have gotten them with the bill the republicans were trying hard to pass.


Pretty sure Nancy's husband benefitted financially from that whole PPP SBA loan deal, but yeah, she was "fighting for all of us". She's not crooked or dishonest, despite the fact she's supposedly worth $30+m. Nope, She's definitely for the people (rollseyes).

Hey, Would you look @ that:

https://nypost.com/2020/07/06/nancy-pelosis-husband-among-lawmaker-linked-loan-recipients/


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

> Pretty sure Nancy's husband benefitted financially from that whole PPP SBA loan deal, but yeah, she was "fighting for all of us". She's not crooked or dishonest, despite the fact she's supposedly worth $30+m. Nope, She's definitely for the people (rollseyes).


And your point? There are countless republican politicians that have entered office being middle class and left being millionaires too. This is another thing that is severely wrong with politics.

But it doesn't negate the FACT that the bill that the republicans wrote and tried to shove down our throats did little to nothing for independent contractors. Democrats fought to get us added to the CARES ACT. Republcans are also fighting hard to end the Affordable Care Act and to end protections for preexisting conditions. Democrats are fighting hard for affordable medical care for everyone. I'll never understand why low income & middle class vote against their own interests.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> And your point? There are countless republican politicians that have entered office being middle class and left being millionaires too. This is another thing that is severely wrong with politics.
> 
> But it doesn't negate the FACT that the bill that the republicans wrote and tried to shove down our throats did little to nothing for independent contractors. Democrats fought to get us added to the CARES ACT. Republcans are also fighting hard to end the Affordable Care Act and to end protections for preexisting conditions. Democrats are fighting hard for affordable medical care for everyone. I'll never understand why low income & middle class vote against their own interests.


Socialism and marxism are never in the middle classes best interest. Many of us work, and don't want to exist on the government dole forever.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> And your point? There are countless republican politicians that have entered office being middle class and left being millionaires too. This is another thing that is severely wrong with politics.
> 
> But it doesn't negate the FACT that the bill that the republicans wrote and tried to shove down our throats did little to nothing for independent contractors. Democrats fought to get us added to the CARES ACT. Republcans are also fighting hard to end the Affordable Care Act and to end protections for preexisting conditions. Democrats are fighting hard for affordable medical care for everyone. I'll never understand why low income & middle class vote against their own interests.


Both parties are guilty of "shoving bills down our throats" that do nothing. Just pointing out your/the hypocrisy of your earlier state ment. Both sides usually only do something because they're benefitting from it.

Don't assume everyone is a sheeple & isn't smart enough to know how crooked many politicians are.


----------



## Bolympia (Jan 8, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> Crazy theory you have there. if asymptomatic, pre-symptomatic, and sick people all stayed home, the virus has no way to spread. Very simple to understand. Look at how other countries have successfully controlled the outbreak and you'll understand the utter failure of the trump administration to act. South Korea had their first reported case the same day the US did. They have 13,479 cases and 289 deaths TOTAL. Florida had 15,300 cases YESTERDAY! South Korea has more than double the population of Florida but they had an aggressive testing system and obviously approached the pandemic in a smart and scientific way. This could have been us.
> 
> Remember, these aren't just numbers. They are dead people that are no longer with us. There are countless people grieving their loss. Millions are unemployed. It didn't have to be this bad.


It's not a crazy theory. The virus infections could be wittled down to just a few people, but as soon as people go out and start mingling again infections *will *spike. The lockdown doesn't kill the virus, it only slows the rate of infection. Yet, ultimately, the number of people in the population vulnerable to the virus will remain constant, and those people aren't going to sit at home forever.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Bolympia said:


> It's not a crazy theory. The virus infections could be wittled down to just a few people, but as soon as people go out and start mingling again infections *will *spike. The lockdown doesn't kill the virus, it only slows the rate of infection. Yet, ultimately, the number of people in the population vulnerable to the virus will remain constant, and those people aren't going to sit at home forever.


You actually believe that once someone is infected with coronavirus that they will forever remain contagious? I think you need to sit this discussion out or post the scientific data that supports your theory.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> A better question is will Biden show his dementia riddled husk at the debates, or will he try to run and hide?


You might want to soak up media from something besides Fox News & Brietbart....OAN too if you consume that. Just saying.

Go TRUMP!
:vomit:&#129326;&#129314;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> You might want to soak up media from something besides Fox News & Brietbart....OAN too if you consume that. Just saying.
> 
> Go TRUMP!
> :vomit:&#129326;&#129314;


[email protected] News, you say? Feast your eyes on this breaking news moment on [email protected] when FINALLY the root cause of the spread of coronavirus is announced: "_Biden and Obama stopped their testing, they just stopped it... They stopped testing, right in the middle they just went no more testing._"


----------



## cableguy58 (May 13, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Closed down travel...you mean except for the 30,000 some odd Chinese that were allowed into the country because ???
> Oh, wait, what about all the folks from the rest of the world that were allowed to continue to travel here without being required (enforced) quarantine?
> Or, how about the fact that The President of The United States of America not only refused to wear a mask or require social distancing or issue any kind of National Federal order for such measures actively encouraged people to "Protest" against doing what needed to be done to substantially slow this thing down. Then encouraged states to reopen before we had actually stabilized any downward trend nationally (remove the 4 states hit hardest first from the national data and we Never trended down) which is what has lead to our current spike in cases.
> Oh, and I especially love how President Short Bus insists we should be reopening schools (even to the point of ordering his lackyincharge at CDC to alter their recommendations, that is about as "swamp" as it gets btw) because "all those other countries are". Never mind that those countries leaders actually did what needed to be done to encourage their citizens to follow WHO guidelines on what needed to be done to slow the spread enough to get it under control. Never mind that they actually have WEEKS of below even our own CDC guidelines of deaths AND new infections to move to that level of reopening.
> ...


stop watching CNN change the channel


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

cableguy58 said:


> stop watching CNN change the channel


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> You might want to soak up media from something besides Fox News & Brietbart....OAN too if you consume that. Just saying.
> 
> Go TRUMP!
> :vomit:&#129326;&#129314;


Damn Liberals... Too much Californian sun... Done gone to your head..


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

cableguy58 said:


> stop watching CNN change the channel


Yes! Watch only [email protected] News, they tell you nothing but the truth. :wink:


----------



## Bolympia (Jan 8, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> You actually believe that once someone is infected with coronavirus that they will forever remain contagious? I think you need to sit this discussion out or post the scientific data that supports your theory.


I didn't say anything like that, and this is 2nd time you missed the point, and you don't seem to have a clue what I'm talking about.

The lock-down isn't going to kill the virus, it will just slow the spread because people aren't out interacting as much. *It doesn't matter how much or how long you lock-down the country because there will still be some transmissions and infections. *As soon as you lift the lock-down, those that are already infected will start to infect others and transmissions will spike.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

In Virology We Trust.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> You actually believe that once someone is infected with coronavirus that they will forever remain contagious? I think you need to sit this discussion out or post the scientific data that supports your theory.


they are contagious when they have it. and it's my belief that immunity is fairly short lived and it isn't binary like you have full immunity or nothing. probably dwindles to a certain level until your next infection, like cold virus immunity. that's why you don't get a cold again for a while after you got one. but another variable is that everyone's system is different, some people are constantly getting sick while others rarely do.

gonna be a rough couple years ahead. best thing you can do is save as much money as you can as house prices will be great but you might have to pay full 20% down to get the bargains. my 2 cents &#128104;‍&#127979;


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The president seems to want the kids back at school and everything to reopen
> Apparantly the virus has magically just gone away like he predicted
> He doesnt believe doctors or the national intelligence community
> about anything
> ...


Oh yeah, too bad he can't just get ICE to deport the so called Chinese virus. Them viruses for sure are illegals. Who would have given them visas, even as foreign student viruses, or DACA as their mama virus brought them here when they were baby viruses. That jerk Stephen Miller has got to be scratching his head over this. LOL

Kidding aside, it is amazing to me that everything Trump does is ONLY to please his base. There are about 500 of those idiots left. Let them run around waving the confederate flag, tatoo swastikas on their chests, tote AR15s and catch the virus and die because they will NOT wear masks. I will gladly support them with Darwin awards.



KevinJohnson said:


> View attachment 485748


Wait, they have not contacted me nor my wife. How can that be everyone?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Transportador said:


> Oh yeah, too bad he can't just get ICE to deport the so called Chinese virus. Them viruses for sure are illegals. Who would have given them visas, even as foreign student viruses, or DACA as their mama virus brought them here when they were baby viruses. That jerk Stephen Miller has got to be scratching his head over this. LOL
> 
> Kidding aside, it is amazing to me that everything Trump does is ONLY to please his base. There are about 500 of those idiots left. Let them run around waving the confederate flag, tatoo swastikas on their chests, tote AR15s and catch the virus and die because they will NOT wear masks. I will gladly support them with Darwin awards.
> 
> ...


Maybe just Maybe he does that because the left,and the media, refuse to even give the man a chance... Hell they've been badgering him and trying to change the fact he won ever since day one...

Anyway if I were you I'd start to get comfy for the next 4 years cuz the Democrats actually think dementia boy might win....lol.... Hillary thought so too....


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> Maybe just Maybe he does that because the left,and the media, refuse to even give the man a chance... Hell they've been badgering him and trying to change the fact he won ever since day one...
> 
> Anyway if I were you I'd start to get comfy for the next 4 years cuz the Democrats actually think dementia boy might win....lol.... Hillary thought so too....
> 
> View attachment 486774


It's OK. My plan is if he wins, I'll get on my boat and sail to Mexico. Or hell, I'll move to China and live under communist rules. More fun than here. Trump can lead his Covidiots, not me.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Transportador said:


> It's OK. My plan is if he wins, I'll get on my boat and sail to Mexico. Or hell, I'll move to China and live under communist rules. More fun than here. Trump can lead his Covidiots, not me.


Well you got roughly 4 months... Best be prepared for that rainy day... I'd start packing now...that way the move will be easier...

Signed,

Covidiot.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Well you got roughly 4 months... Best be prepared for that rainy day... I'd start packing now...that way the move will be easier...
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Covidiot.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Damn Liberals... Too much Californian sun.


for tone balance and accuracy: I'm not a Dem. I'm not a liberal. I rarely go out in high sun.

so, essentially, I'm guessing the sun in Mississippi really really got to YOUR head as you got everything wrong. Oops?¿


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> If Trump's own arrogance didn't get in his own way, he could have been a decent president.


Touche. Instead, he became a descent (as in descend downward to the gutter) POTUS.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Transportador said:


> It's OK. My plan is if he wins, I'll get on my boat and sail to Mexico. Or hell, I'll move to China and live under communist rules. More fun than here. Trump can lead his Covidiots, not me.


You may want to check the immigration laws of those two countries.

Good luck. &#128077;


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> I will brag about Donald destroying 47,000,000 jobs and murdering 132,000 innocent Americans.


You cant be serious with this bullshit can you? I'd like to know how a virus that originated in China along with corrupt politicians making it out to be more then it actually is becomes the reason its Donalds fault that weve lost lives & jobs?

Typical democrat mindset rigt now though. We just blame everything on Trump. ****ing laughable!!!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

William Sheldon said:


> You cant be serious with this bullshit can you? I'd like to know how a virus that originated in China along with corrupt politicians making it out to be more then it actually is becomes the reason its Donalds fault that weve lost lives & jobs?
> 
> Typical democrat mindset rigt now though. We just blame everything on Trump. @@@@ing laughable!!!


Dead Serious. Donald failed to protect America and held rallys while the virus was spreading. All while lying to everyone saying the virus will disappear like a miracle.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

William Sheldon said:


> You cant be serious with this bullshit can you? I'd like to know how a virus that originated in China along with corrupt politicians making it out to be more then it actually is becomes the reason its Donalds fault that weve lost lives & jobs?
> 
> Typical democrat mindset rigt now though. We just blame everything on Trump. @@@@ing laughable!!!














KevinJohnson said:


> Dead Serious. Donald failed to protect America and held rallys while the virus was spreading. All while lying to everyone saying the virus will disappear like a miracle.
> View attachment 486978


*Biden Called Trump's COVID-19 China Travel Ban 'Xenophobia'*

https://nationalfile.com/flashback-biden-opposed-trumps-covid19-travel-ban-as-xenophobia/


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

William Sheldon said:


> You cant be serious with this bullshit can you? I'd like to know how a virus that originated in China along with corrupt politicians making it out to be more then it actually is becomes the reason its Donalds fault that weve lost lives & jobs?
> 
> Typical democrat mindset rigt now though. We just blame everything on Trump. @@@@ing laughable!!!


Typical Republican mindset. ####ing laughable!!!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Typical Republican mindset. ####ing laughable!!!


Im actually an independent that feels EVERY politician is a corrupted dueschbag. Goes to show how much you really know though....


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

William Sheldon said:


> Im actually an independent that feels EVERY politician is a corrupted dueschbag. Goes to show how much you really know though....


And your point is??


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Invisible said:


> It should be MADA..Make America Die Again.
> 
> I read a story about 3 summer school teachers in AZ who shared the same classroom. All 3 got it, and one died. Many teachers will not return to the classroom. And many parents I know are planning on home schooling, even if schools re-open.


How many of the kids got it? How many of their parents got it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Why am i sensing a fake news accusation and another demand
> for Hillary's emails?


Where ARE HILLARYS E MAILS !?!?


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

SHalester said:


> You might want to soak up media from something besides Fox News & Brietbart....OAN too if you consume that. Just saying.
> 
> Go TRUMP!
> :vomit:&#129326;&#129314;


Don't watch any of that trash. Nice try though.

YOU however do support communism and marxism. Now go somewhere and quiver in fear about Covid.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> YOU however do support communism and marxism.


Wanna explain that, in full? Maybe you got CV19 in a new and special way and it went straight to your noggin. &#129335;‍♂ 

might want to check your socks too, fyi.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

BunnyK said:


> YOU however do support communism and marxism. Now go somewhere and quiver in fear about Covid.


Great job of displaying ignorance on multiple subjects! &#129313;


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

SHalester said:


> What happens when Trump loses in November? I wonder.


Think CHAZ ...


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> I will brag about Donald destroying 47,000,000 jobs and murdering 132,000 innocent Americans.


You are FOS


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Well since Trump is horrible and such a sh*tty president refuse the 400/week extra in the executive order unemployment boost.... I dare you.....
If your goddess Pelosi and sh*tty McConnell actually cared they would've put their vacation on hold and actually stayed in d.c. to work on this.... but They D.G.A.F. about you they just wanna make sure they are in power and their checks are gonna clear because you're gonna keep putting into the pot. This is ridiculous.... Do you know why this August recess exists?
Way back when this great nation was first founded almost every congressman was a farmer and had crops to harvest so they recessed for the harvest and came back after, there may be a few farming congress people now but most are lawyers and various other professionals. 
This rant is against the stupidity that alot of people subscribe to term limits are necessary there should be no such thing as a lifelong politician. 
2 terms and you're out.... pelosi mcconell and everyone else that has been in Washington is the problem there aren't 2 parties there is 1 GIANT corruption party down there everyone needs to wake up and smell the coffee but they won't the vast majority of Americans are stupid I hate to say it but they get their news off social media which doesn't tell the whole story and they just accept what they are told they are by definition sheeple and will continue to believe everything they are told because its way easier that way than to question things and have their own opinion as that would upset the herd so everybody just fall in line and don't ask questions..... 
Those who fail to learn from history are doomed to repeat it.... 
GLTA


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I agree with term limits. The People should be putting forward an Amendment for this.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> COVID-19 itself is not his fault. But what is his fault is allowing it to spread too deep to the point we are now, with the depth of nation-wide infections and massive unnecessary deaths.
> 
> He sat on his pompous ass for months without showing any national leadership, instead of taking a positive stand and instituting national standards for mask use, shutdowns, etc (he is allegedly a national leader, after all). Instead he keeps passing the buck to contentious governors. He keeps ignoring medical evidence and medical advice that matches that of the rest of the planet. He keeps filling gullible uneducated minds like yours with lies and false propaganda.
> 
> ...


Those statistics and numbers are all doctored if you were centered in reality you would listen to some of the articles that expose the corruption in it. Your problem is being subservient to those authorities and listening to corrupt resources like CNN and MSNBC, that you give charge over your life, dig a little deeper and think for yourself for once, even many Physicians and other medical experts are coming out and exposing the fraud that it is, but remember in the end it was you ...it was you ....who chose stubbornly to believe the lie. That's your choice


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

tmart said:


> Those statistics and numbers are all doctored if you were centered in reality you would listen to some of the articles that expose the corruption in it. Your problem is being subservient to those authorities and listening to corrupt resources like CNN and MSNBC, that you give charge over your life, dig a little deeper and think for yourself for once, even many Physicians and other medical experts are coming out and exposing the fraud that it is, but remember in the end it was you ...it was you ....who chose stubbornly to believe the lie. That's your choice



I didn't quote any numbers or statistics in that post that you are debating.
I didn't mention CNN or MSNBC in that post that you are debating. You presumed. Okay, so I will do the same and presume that you belong to the cult of [email protected] News.
It seems to me that YOU are the one subservient to the highly partisan and utterly corrupt [email protected] News, which does nothing but spread manufactured lies and parrots the deceit coming out of Trumpfart's filthy mouth. Funny thing is, you people stick to [email protected], your single source of lies, and label every other source on the planet as fake news. Now, who's the one that hasn't opened their mind or removed their blinders or dug a little deeper or thought for themselves for once?
YOU are the one who blindly and foolishly is subservient to an absolute minority source of alleged news.
I'll have you know that I read reports from multiple sources, from all around, domestic and foreign. In general, they all seem to be in accord on the issues being discussed here. Also in general, they all collectively seem to be completely contrary to the absolute senseless garbage that you blindly regurgitate from your single sources of [email protected] News and/or your so-called president and his corrupt fascist henchmen.
Right... physicians and medical experts... voodoo doctors who tout alien DNA, demon sperm, and hydroxychloroquine.
Funny how you and a minority of idiots like you are the only ones naive enough to believe the garbage you spew, while the rest of the world looks at empirical data and works with facts.
Go away and keep your voodo mumbo jumbo where it belongs.


----------



## NiteRake (Aug 22, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I didn't quote any numbers or statistics in that post that you are debating.
> I didn't mention CNN or MSNBC in that post that you are debating. You presumed. Okay, so I will do the same and presume that you belong to the cult of [email protected] News.
> It seems to me that YOU are the one subservient to the highly partisan and utterly corrupt [email protected] News, which does nothing but spread manufactured lies and parrots the deceit coming out of Trumpfart's filthy mouth. Funny thing is, you people stick to [email protected], your single source of lies, and label every other source on the planet as fake news. Now, who's the one that hasn't opened their mind or removed their blinders or dug a little deeper or thought for themselves for once?
> YOU are the one who blindly and foolishly is subservient to an absolute minority source of alleged news.
> ...


Ten doctors who treat China Virus patients set up a website and held a press conference to proclaim their success with hydroxychloroquine. The website was taken down by the provider and the video of the press conference was banned by Facebook twitter et al. Theres no money in an old cheap generic drug that works and the goal is to make sure we have millions of hungry and soon to be evicted voters in novermber. Thats why Pelosi stacked the stimulus bill with voter Id changes, payments to illegal aliens and other totally non related things they knew would kill it. The dems will do ANYTHING to get their power back. China would love to have Biden back, his son is on their payroll.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## NiteRake (Aug 22, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> View attachment 496683


Just so you know, the "medical journals" are supported and controlled by the medical establishment and the pharmacy companies who rip us for billions every month. They are never going to allow the publishing of anything that does not support that effort.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> I will brag about Donald destroying 47,000,000 jobs and murdering 132,000 innocent Americans.


What an absurdly ridiculous statement.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> What an absurdly ridiculous statement.


I'm very sorry it doesn't meet your high standards.

Update: Donald has murdered over 162,000 Americans.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> TDS, nice political invention by the GOP. Okay, then I'll comeback by saying you have Trump-induced Ignorance Syndrome.
> 
> I have no blinders, I'm clearly seeing real-world facts in front of me. It it YOU, and ignorant people like you, who are blind and brainwashed. I have not been brainwashed to hate that POS, I've been seeing the cheating lying bigoted sleazebag that he is for over 30 years.
> 
> ...


Ignored.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Charlottesville Virginia
Headquarters of the Nazi Republicans.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Charlottesville Virginia
> Headquarters of the Nazi Republicans.
> 
> View attachment 496725


They look friendly, think they have room for a +1? I'd really like to hear what's on their minds....do you think they'd welcome me with open arms?


----------

